# SyncToy 2.1



## bauchinj (1. März 2010)

Hallo!

Hab auf einem Server SyncToy2.1 installiert und würde gerne täglich mit der Aktion 'echo' auf ein Sicherungsband sichern. Problem ist nun, dass beim wechseln des Sicherungsbandes der Key, den SyncToy generiert nicht mehr stimmt. Das Sicherungsband muss manuell "initialisiert" werden. Dies sollte doch funktionieren, wenn ich in der SyncToy Oberfläche die Sicherung durchführe. 

Dachte ich, bekomme folgende Meldung:



> This folder pair cannot be synchronized because SyncToy cannto find the correct marker file in the folder Sicherung. Please recreate the folder Pair if this is the correct drive and folder to synchronize.



Dass hab ich dann auch getan, leider besteht hier das Problem, dass dies wieder nur für dieses Sicherungsband funktioniert... Beim nächsten Wechsel tritt das Problem erneut auf. Wie kann ich nun jedes Sicherungsband initialisieren? Bitte um Antwort!


----------

